# Thank you Senna



## Uglydog (Oct 14, 2013)

I've been looking for an Inspection Plate large enough to accommodate my 48inch camelback straight edge. I've been pestering Richard King and Senna (Ken Umpierre) for several months. Both have been extremely patient with my persistent questions. Especially Senna who doggedly encourages a finding a balance between perfection and an attempt to keep the wife happy by monitoring expenditures. 

As Senna was purchasing his new Gorton he stumbled on this plate and purchased it for me. He purchased it on the speculation that I might like it. And sold it at his cost. I am grateful. It's not an A or AA grade but it will certainly maintain the tolerances I need. At a price that keeps my wife happy. 

A happy wife is a difficult thing to find.

A little paint and an aluminum protective edge and shes good! 
66x30x4 on a stand $140 delivered.

Thank you Senna!

Daryl 
MN


----------



## bcall2043 (Oct 14, 2013)

Your lucky on two counts, for the great wife, and for the great table.

Benny
The Orphanage Never Closes


----------



## itsme_Bernie (Oct 14, 2013)

Wow!  How could something like that be only $140???  Wow!  

There are some awe fully cool people in this group that's for sure 

Bernie


----------

